# How Much Water and Money Do You Have on Hand?



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Background for myself: I live by myself in part of Los Angeles right across from a Supermarket and bank. I try to have $500 cash on hand in my residence and 72 16.9 bottles of bottled water (3 24 packs) and around another equivalent of 72 survival emergency boxed water kids of smaller size. I might add another 3-4 24 packs of water, its more of a matter of where do I put them in my House.

How much water and money do you have on hand for how many people?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We keep 4 twenty-four 16.9oz bottle flats per person (6 people) in the pantry. In the storage room there are eight 6.5 gallon jugs, two 5 gallon jugs, ten boxes of two 2.5 gallon jugs, a 3K gallon pool, four 33 gallon rain barrels and there is a creek less than 2 miles from the house. Another 10 miles up the road from that is a waterfall.

As far as money- I don't discuss such things with friends, family or strangers.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Background for myself: I live by myself in part of Los Angeles right across from a Supermarket and bank. I try to have $500 cash on hand in my residence and 72 16.9 bottles of bottled water (3 24 packs) and around another equivalent of 72 survival emergency boxed water kids of smaller size. I might add another 3-4 24 packs of water, its more of a matter of where do I put them in my House.
> 
> How much water and money do you have on hand for how many people?


I feel queasy just thinking about living where you do.

I live in a small town in the South. We have city water that we can not drink, because there is too much chlorine and chemicals in it, so we keep bottled water on hand at all times for daily use. We have a well and a well bucket, in case of emergency water needs. We also go about 3 miles to my son's house every week to fill up gallon jugs with his well water.

Water is an ESSENTIAL. You really need an alternative source of water, even if it's just a barrel to catch rain water at the corner of the house.

As to cash on hand, I keep all my cash on hand. We are on a fixed income, and as soon as the money goes in the bank I take it out. If something happens to the economy, it's unlikely that we'll have much warning.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I have about 1500 gallons of water. All in one gallon jugs. We have a significant amount of money on hand.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Enough to get uncomfortable when strangers start asking.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

More water than money. 
Money is on a need to know basis and you don't need to know.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I carry more than $500 in my pocket!
For water I basically only have the 40 gallons that is in the water heater plus maybe a tray of water bottles. But in 'normal' times the water in the two big community water tanks (which will gravity feed to my house) hold more than 24 hours worth so IF I was home I could store water after the fact for at least the first 24 hours. The static level in the big 12" community well is only 35' down so in an emergency I could access this water with a well bucket (its about three blocks from my house). There are about two dozen large water storage tanks within two miles of my house.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We have a well with a well bucket, 15k gallons in a pool, a river, & about 100 gallons bottled. There's probably another 10-15 gallons in the freezer & another 30 gallons rat holed in unknown condition (I haven't laid eyes on it in years). We have an adequate amount of chlorine, various filters, Lifestraws, & plans for homemade water filters. 

As for money, we have more than some, less than others.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I don’t store a lot of water in the house, no more than 10 gallons. I have 7 springs within easy walking distance that feed 3 water sheds (E, W and South, I live near the end of a very long ridge). The best one puts out 11 gallons a minute even during a severe drought.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Our rainwater supply is about 5000 gallons, filled from the house roof, winter rain gives us enough for more than a year. This is the only water to the house. Our well water storage is 40,000 gallons, can be refilled every three days, using mains power, solar power or windmill (windmill pump is currently not hooked up but can be in a couple of hours). I've never lived anywhere where I didn't have an independent water supply and I never will if it's my choice. 

Money wise, we prefer goods .


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Starcreek said:


> I feel queasy just thinking about living where you do.


Fair enough I only moved here in LA 12 years ago to be near my sister. There's both good and bad here. The good is great Doctors and dentists on my HMO plan, great bike paths (I get around fine with my Electric bike and scooter) and it rarely is really cold. The bad is the air quality sucks and I couldn't live without Flonase, I have to leave the air conditioning on 24 hours a day for my congestion and have high electric bills and there are a lot of nut cases and low lifes who will blow you away at the slightest provocation (so I keep my mouth shut and mind my own business 100% of the time). The later might be in every City not just LA, its just that there is more white trash here then I've ever seen.

In TEOTWAWKI I'm in all likelihood screwed at present. Hopely in another 2 years I'll have some option to have access to an out of the way location.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

BillS said:


> I have about 1500 gallons of water. All in one gallon jugs. We have a significant amount of money on hand.


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
How much space does that occupy?


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Enough to get uncomfortable when strangers start asking.


Dude if you think I'm desperate enough to ask someone I don't know how much money they have for a SHTF/TEOTWAWKI situation in order to rob you, you are beyond paranoid. I don't know where you are nor would I plan to risk prison to rob someone of what a few thousand dollars at most? Use your head. Not that it matters but I've never committed a crime that I'm aware of or was questioned/arrested by the police, have a clean record, am law abiding. yada yada. Its people like you I try to avoid when even talking about trying to form a "survival Group". If this forum has an ignore button put me on your list. I'll be doing the same


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Can you say mimon ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Dude if you think I'm desperate enough to ask someone I don't know how much money they have for a SHTF/TEOTWAWKI situation in order to rob you, you are beyond paranoid. I don't know where you are nor would I plan to risk prison to rob someone of what a few thousand dollars at most? Use your head. Not that it matters but I've never committed a crime that I'm aware of or was questioned/arrested by the police, have a clean record, am law abiding. yada yada. Its people like you I try to avoid when even talking about trying to form a "survival Group". If this forum has an ignore button put me on your list. I'll be doing the same


There is an ignore feature. It can be found on the control panel under "my account"


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Can you say mimon ...


The Town in Czech Republic?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Dude if you think I'm desperate enough to ask someone I don't know how much money they have for a SHTF/TEOTWAWKI situation in order to rob you, you are beyond paranoid. I don't know where you are nor would I plan to risk prison to rob someone of what a few thousand dollars at most? Use your head. Not that it matters but I've never committed a crime that I'm aware of or was questioned/arrested by the police, have a clean record, am law abiding. yada yada. Its people like you I try to avoid when even talking about trying to form a "survival Group". If this forum has an ignore button put me on your list. I'll be doing the same


Keep in mind, information given on the net is for the world to see, not just you or the rest of us here.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Grimm said:


> There is an ignore feature. It can be found on the control panel under "my account"


Thank You for the info


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Gians said:


> Keep in mind, information given on the net is for the world to see, not just you or the rest of us here.


I'm aware of that. Honestly I wouldn't expect someone having$10,000+ on hand at home and stating this amount but we're talking a lot of trouble for home robbery for relatively little money.
*
I asked this question because I use to carry less than $200 a day as my mind set was that I could always go to the ATM but after reading about SHTF/TEOTWAWKI Scenarios for the last 5 years or so, I increased that amount to $500 and I don't know if that is enough which is why I was curious what others have on hand.* Incredibly, and I really like this site as people are much more polite and clearly give answers instead of rants, 2 other Survival/Prepper Sites that I left/was kicked off, somehow had no problems answering that question though many people got insultingly mad about hypothetical what if scenarios I posted.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I'm aware of that. Honestly I wouldn't expect someone having$10,000+ on hand at home and stating this amount but we're talking a lot of trouble for home robbery for relatively little money.
> *
> I asked this question because I use to carry less than $200 a day as my mind set was that I could always go to the ATM but after reading about SHTF/TEOTWAWKI Scenarios for the last 5 years or so, I increased that amount to $500 and I don't know if that is enough which is why I was curious what others have on hand.* Incredibly, and I really like this site as people are much more polite and clearly give answers instead of rants, 2 other Survival/Prepper Sites that I left/was kicked off, somehow had no problems answering that question though many people got insultingly mad about hypothetical what if scenarios I posted.


Well, the reason we are more polite is because this is not a survival mall ninja forum. In fact this is a *homesteading* forum. Everyone here gardens, has livestock, farms, ranches or homesteads in some form. Not very many of us could be classified as survivalists or "Doomsday Preppers".


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*Wow I'm Confused and Apologize*

Huh? Double huh? I thought this was a Forum for Prepping (when I Googled Prepper Forums this site came up). Is it not?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Prepared doesn't mean lone wolf type survival nut with 50 years of C rations in a shack in the woods waiting at the door with a rifle to pick off law enforcement.

If you surf through the posts and threads you will see us chatting about our kids and making cheese or canning food we grew from our own gardens. Lets not forget we chit chat about God as well. Heck! There is a thread where some of us even share our art work!

The basic survival ideals shared here are far from anything you will see on Nat Geo's Doomsday Preppers or Survivor Man. I don't think anyone here has mentioned drinking their own urine. Prepping is a way of life for those that want to be self reliant. Think of the members here as more old fashion folks. One could even call some of the members "almost Amish" in how 'simple' their lives are. I think we even have some former Amish here.

Think of this forum and its members as part of the ever growing back to the earth movement.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It seems to be the time to take a step back.

I understand where Peaches is coming since he's relatively new to the prepping process.... looking for some kind of benchmark on what's the 'right amount' to keep on hand. As with most situations, the answer is "it depends". It depends on how immediate and for how long you'll be out of public water. It depends on what value you think money will have right after an event and down the road.

As for what Grimm and the others are saying, this forum is very conscientious about operational security (OpSec). You just never know who's reading these forums. Yes, we try to keep our anonymity; but, sometimes identities can be discovered either overtly or inadvertently. Most of the people on this forum tighten up when the subject of money and other preps comes up. Very few of us will say what we really have while we're eager to discuss our weaknesses.

Peaches, all of us had to begin prepping at one point. Unfortunately, you're in a mega-city with minimal resources (you and the city) and too many people depending on the government for their existence. I understand you're trying to find some way to stay put while making it through an event.; however, you've made the decision to stay put and that in itself is limiting.

You just happened to hit a hot spot when you wanted to know how much money people kept on hand. As for home-steading versus prepping - it's all on how you look at your long-term survival.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*In Retrospect I Should Have Worded the Part about Money Differently & Apologize for*

my reply. I should have worded it differently as to how much money people recommend having on hand as opposed to how much you have on hand. By my City mentality no one is going to take the trouble to try to find out where a poster lives who might say they have a few thousand on hand for emergency but from the standpoint that people here may homestead/prep as a lifestyle instead of for SHTF/TEOTWAWKI I can see where they may be coming from.

I do wish to thank people here for helping me "Tweak" my Prepping knowledge as I find replies very informative. I'm the first one to admit that being in Los Angeles if TEOTWAWKI happens I'm screwed at present Security Wise which hopefully I'll rectify relatively within the next 3 years. Will of course continue to post but from the approach that Prepping/Homesteading is a lifestyle choice to many on this board.



Country Living said:


> It seems to be the time to take a step back.
> 
> I understand where Peaches is coming since he's relatively new to the prepping process.... looking for some kind of benchmark on what's the 'right amount' to keep on hand. As with most situations, the answer is "it depends". It depends on how immediate and for how long you'll be out of public water. It depends on what value you think money will have right after an event and down the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Dude if you think I'm desperate enough to ask someone I don't know how much money they have for a SHTF/TEOTWAWKI situation in order to rob you, you are beyond paranoid. I don't know where you are nor would I plan to risk prison to rob someone of what a few thousand dollars at most? Use your head. Not that it matters but I've never committed a crime that I'm aware of or was questioned/arrested by the police, have a clean record, am law abiding. yada yada. Its people like you I try to avoid when even talking about trying to form a "survival Group". If this forum has an ignore button put me on your list. I'll be doing the same


My answer was straight forward and not an insult. I cannot say the same for yours. I am not a paranoid whack job I am a father and grandfather. I have significant time and money invested in what I have. My answer simply meant that I avoid answereing such questions on the internet, Wal mart or anywhere else. Also I am not worried about anyone finding me and assume just about anyone could. As for survival groups mine are called lifelong friends and I have enough already. Thanks.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I understand. You need to remember cash is only good if you need to buy something that's available and can be sold for cash.

Most of us differentiate between already having supplies versus doing a mad rush to buy something when an event occurs or is imminent. We also feel it's wise to hunker down until it's reasonably safe to venture out into public. In these situations, it's not how much money you have.... instead it's how good is your preparedness plan and how well you were able to execute it.

That's what we do here. We plan. We prepare. We execute parts of our plans on a daily basis. Where possible, we try to distance ourselves from being completely dependent on the supply chain. A lot of people are fortunate to have large gardens so they can grow what they eat. All of us have varying degrees of self-sufficiency depending on where we live and other circumstances. Some are even off-grid.

Again, I understand you're looking for benchmarks. You will always hear us say to buy what you use and use what you buy. An easy starting point is to make a list of everything you use during the day and do this over a week. Then categorize those items into need, want, and convenience. The next time you go to the store pick up a few extra "needs".

You have to adapt to your circumstances. You need to store water where we have a spring fed lake on our property - we have ways to make the water potable. It's all about baby steps.

I don't mean to lecture.... just trying to help you establish a baseline.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

Money, well if the country goes to pot you better have already spent it on things you will need. Or you will be stuck with it as green tp.
My dh retired 17 months ago and we now live on social security. But we kind of did a dry run on it. We lived on that amount for a year before he quit his job. Yes there are times it seems like a very long time between checks. But since we do know how to garden, shop sales, etc. it helps.
We did not go into this blind. Next weekend we will be married 40 years so we have worked through a lot in that time.
As for water we have some. We also have a rain barrel system set up. Plus we have a creek here on our land. And a lake less than 3 miles away.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Background on myself: I live in the Midwest in a very gun friendly community across the street from a retired USMC Captain, who lives next to a retired US Army Captain, who lives next to a municipal PD SWAT officer, etc. I prep for a medium sized family and a few associates.

We keep 6 - 55 gallon water drums in the basement that collect overflow from the 2 - 55 gallon water drums connected to our rain gutter system. We also have two 65 gallon aquapod bathtub liners (empty), 8 - 5 gallon portable water containers (filled) and approx. 16 cases of Nestle PureLife 16.9 oz water bottles. We also have two brand new dehumidifiers (and a generator) to serve as water production units if absolutely necessary. Not to mention a whole house water filtration unit and dozens of Life Straws and other filtration/purification items.

Our at-hand financial resources (cash, junk silver, silver, gold, etc.) are _substantially_ larger than $500. I have nearly $500 in my wallet right now. We keep most of our monetary resources in a number of waterproof/fireproof safes within our highly secure and well-protected home. However I imagine our stockpiles of food, medicines, firearms, ammunition, fuel sources and other products would conceivably be worth much more than cash in the event of a long term incident. Of course I also have a particular set of skills. Skills developed over a very long career. Those are also worth more than my volume of cash and precious metals.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't store water.

On my property; is a well powered by the Electric Utility or a generator, another well with a hand pump and a stream that flows 6 month out of the year.

Off my property within easy walking distance is two creeks that flow year round.


I rarely carry more then $50 in cash.

Work is 1 hour walking distance if I follow the roads, 2 hours cross country.

We don't take elaborate vacations, cruises or fly to far designations.

The only time I carry a larger sum of cash is the few times I travel for work.

SHTF I believe I'm covered.

TEOTWAWKI and/or EOWR ? IMHO caned goods, ammo & etc are going to be worth a whole lot more then paper money or precious metals.

Now that you got me thinking about that, paper money would come in handy when we run out of toilet paper.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it needs to be said straight forward and very clearly-

Do a search of the forum post before starting a new thread. Dig around and 'lurk' for a bit before jumping in head first.

These basic threads you have started could have been answered by reading what has already been posted. If every new member posted the same threads and questions we'd never get to anything new and worth sharing. We'd all be stuck on repeat and the attitudes would start to surface.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i currently have 16-1/2 gallons of water on hand.and there's 3 ponds on the property,in which the only time they dont have any water.is during a bad drought..and there's 1 creek thats spring fed by a underground spring 24-7.so there's always water there...i also have a 55 gallon barral for during the winter.i keep it in the bathroom and filled with water.just in case the pipes freeze up on us.there's a old well approxmently 200 from the house..in which i still need to look into it.on account,it's been years since it's been used..and as for keeping money on hand..need to know base's only.. .


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I enjoy these posts, as they cover a variety of issues. As far as the op, the town I live in as no town water or sewage, well water only. I have a pitcher pump that I can install on my well, after disconnecting the electric pump. My well is in the cellar. I respectfully decline to answer any financial questions.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Not sure about your specific neighborhood, but many out west have pools or spas. Once you run out of your stored water(or before you run out), you could trade your extra cigarettes, alcohol, salt, sugar, medicine, food, TP, etc. for water. Or store some water tablets, filters, bleach and offer to clean up some of their pool water in return for access to some water. Security is a must when bartering, but it can be done.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*In Regards to Money Its Mainly for the First Days of SHTF Not TEOTAWKI*

I totally realize that during TEOTAWKI money will be worthless but before that during SHTF or at least the initial days of SHTF money still can be useful in buying resources and services. For instance during certain storms in the past money not credit card or checks were accepted only by people and stores. If there is a power black out or if the financial institutions can not for whatever reason give you access to your money, at least having money in your possession will buy you resources and time in the short run.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> I totally realize that during TEOTAWKI money will be worthless but before that during SHTF or at least the initial days of SHTF money still can be useful in buying resources and services. For instance during certain storms in the past money not credit card or checks were accepted only by people and stores. If there is a power black out or if the financial institutions can not for whatever reason give you access to your money, at least having money in your possession will buy you resources and time in the short run.


This is why some people invest in precious metals.

If fiat currency is no longer accepted gold and silver will.


----------



## HELIXX (Jan 2, 2011)

The question here and most seem to over look is replacement of the water.
Once the water runs runs out that you on hand or have collect, you would just be living a few weeks longer than the guy next too you.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Interesting. I read all kinds of stuff in this thread about replacing water; creeks, lakes, wells, rain collection, dehumidifiers, etc. Plus of course FEMA will surely be bringing additional cases of water to their camps too. Right?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> my reply. I should have worded it differently as to how much money people recommend having on hand as opposed to how much you have on hand. By my City mentality no one is going to take the trouble to try to find out where a poster lives who might say they have a few thousand on hand for emergency but from the standpoint that people here may homestead/prep as a lifestyle instead of for SHTF/TEOTWAWKI I can see where they may be coming from.
> 
> I do wish to thank people here for helping me "Tweak" my Prepping knowledge as I find replies very informative. I'm the first one to admit that being in Los Angeles if TEOTWAWKI happens I'm screwed at present Security Wise which hopefully I'll rectify relatively within the next 3 years. Will of course continue to post but from the approach that Prepping/Homesteading is a lifestyle choice to many on this board.


So as far as how much cash to keep? Why not all of it??? Leave a few bucks in your account to keep it open and when you get paid pay your bills and keep the extra cash with you. It's not like you're getting massive interest in your checking anyhow. Just in case you have to run rabbit run it makes it easier just checking out instead of waiting for bankers hours. And as far as not being able to leave for 3 years?? Unless you're a guest of the State of California in one of their fine penal institutions I assume that you're free to leave. If something does happen..... say a massive global financial crisis, war with Russia since we seem hell bent to start one in with them in either Ukraine or Syria, quakes, solar flare or just a standard issue zombie plague then all the important reasons for being there in overpriced and overcrowded LA will seem quite silly. But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> So as far as how much cash to keep? Why not all of it??? Leave a few bucks in your account to keep it open and when you get paid pay your bills and keep the extra cash with you. It's not like you're getting massive interest in your checking anyhow. Just in case you have to run rabbit run it makes it easier just checking out instead of waiting for bankers hours. *And as far as not being able to leave for 3 years?? Unless you're a guest of the State of California in one of their fine penal institutions I assume that you're free to leave.* If something does happen..... say a massive global financial crisis, war with Russia since we seem hell bent to start one in with them in either Ukraine or Syria, quakes, solar flare or just a standard issue zombie plague then all the important reasons for being there in overpriced and overcrowded LA will seem quite silly. But that's just my opinion, I could be wrong.


In our case we 'can't' leave for about 3 years. The reason is K is contracted to run the layout for one of the buildings being built in downtown LA. We could leave before the job is complete but the overtime on the job will help us get out of the state as soon as the job is 100% with a nice nest egg.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> In our case we 'can't' leave for about 3 years. The reason is K is contracted to run the layout for one of the buildings being built in downtown LA. We could leave before the job is complete but the overtime on the job will help us get out of the state as soon as the job is 100% with a nice nest egg.


You can leave, you have just chosen not to. You are aware of your choice, so many people confuse not being able to do something with choosing not to (for what ever reason).


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Everyone has different timelines for all or part of their plans. To use words such as "can't" or "won't" forces your expectations on other people. Sometimes it just takes time to execute parts of a plan. It's just as simple as that.


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 16, 2012)

HELIXX said:


> The question here and most seem to over look is replacement of the water.
> 
> Once the water runs runs out that you on hand or have collect, you would just be living a few weeks longer than the guy next too you.


Very important point in my opinion. Storage is important but the plan must extend long term to replacement. Take for example a terroristic attack on the grid, it could be taken down for years. Where does the water come from to replace your stores? Living in the wilds of Texas we have hundreds of square miles around us with open ranch land. I've invested in a topi map of the area around my house and have identified wind mills and water tanks that can be reached from my home. I've also identified routes that can be followed under different circumstances to reach the water source.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

That is why I do not store much water. If the grid does go down for an extended period then I will have to bug out. Whether I have to bug out in one month or in two months makes little difference.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I live on the Lake of the Ozarks, with Billions of Gallons of Water for the taking, along with many fresh Water Springs in the area. A Water purification system is all that is needed to make the Water safe to drink. I do keep 50-60 Gallons on hand, and will probably add another 50-60 Gallons to that. Along with my other stores and skills, I feel I could live pretty well without going to far afield.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

For the OP, water is not a problem where I am and depending on the situation, cash may not be a necessity. 



Sentry18 said:


> Interesting. I read all kinds of stuff in this thread about replacing water; creeks, lakes, wells, rain collection, dehumidifiers, etc. Plus of course FEMA will surely be bringing additional cases of water to their camps too. Right?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Watching what's going on in South Carolina today, all the flood water but no water to drink unless you stored some. I wonder if flood water gets around the bottom of your stored water(in food grade plastic 55 gal drums) will it affect the water inside? Think I'd boil or treat it anyway, but just wondering if it would eventually seep through into the good water :dunno:


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Gians said:


> Watching what's going on in South Carolina today, all the flood water but no water to drink unless you stored some. I wonder if flood water gets around the bottom of your stored water(in food grade plastic 55 gal drums) will it affect the water inside? Think I'd boil or treat it anyway, but just wondering if it would eventually seep through into the good water :dunno:


If that was the case the water inside the drum would eventually seep out.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> If that was the case the water inside the drum would eventually seep out.


lol good point

From what I've read the deal about not storing it directly on cement said that it's only a problem if the cement gets hot.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gians said:


> Watching what's going on in South Carolina today, all the flood water but no water to drink unless you stored some. I wonder if flood water gets around the bottom of your stored water(in food grade plastic 55 gal drums) will it affect the water inside? Think I'd boil or treat it anyway, but just wondering if it would eventually seep through into the good water :dunno:


It's terrible that all that rain and flooding and yet people are going thirsty. Makes having water purification filters and equipment even more important.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok so the question is; How Much Water and Money Do You have on hand? .Is a good question but depending on your location and needs the answers varies .If you live in the country next to a clear flowing river or a nice well with a nice storage tank, I would assume that bottle water would be a minimum , not been aware of what kind of disaster we are looking at, an ample supply of food would be your next step like rations for several years or a few weeks, depending on your mental stated and level of paranoia or how many zombie movies you watch .In my situation and past experiences with Mother Nature and living in a city I have some water and some food ,enough for 7 days or so, maybe more ,full tank of gas plus 5 gallons in a can and 400 gallons of propane ,all that will do me no good if the Russians or Martians land next door .The bottom line here my friend is to be totally aware of the news and events that may cause a disruption in the flow of goods ;the weather in your area ,civil unrest ,etc ,and is always good to have a little extra on hand for a good piece of mind and $500.00 dollars and don`t forget the ammo.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

PeachesBackwards said:


> my reply. I should have worded it differently as to how much money people recommend having on hand as opposed to how much you have on hand. By my City mentality no one is going to take the trouble to try to find out where a poster lives who might say they have a few thousand on hand for emergency but from the standpoint that people here may homestead/prep as a lifestyle instead of for SHTF/TEOTWAWKI I can see where they may be coming from.
> 
> I do wish to thank people here for helping me "Tweak" my Prepping knowledge as I find replies very informative. I'm the first one to admit that being in Los Angeles if TEOTWAWKI happens I'm screwed at present Security Wise which hopefully I'll rectify relatively within the next 3 years. Will of course continue to post but from the approach that Prepping/Homesteading is a lifestyle choice to many on this board.


Prepping cannot be a lifestyle choice. If truly we had a TEOTWAWKI situation, it would likely last much longer than our preps will. Our preps just help us through the transition from one lifestyle to another...hopefully we will have enough preps to help us through a planting season at least. There are some who have maybe a year's supply of preps and think that's enough, but it will never be enough in a true TEOTWAWKI event. Even my foraging knowledge will not be enough...it is just a supplement to what I might stock up on or grow in my own garden. All of us will be homesteaders of some kind or another when it all falls apart, if we want to live, unless we have hundreds of acres to forage and hunt on with little competition from others. Most of us do not. Prepping is just a crutch to rely on while we learn another way to live.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

sehcaeP,
The question is not really how much money does any one person have on hand but what is the right amount for both your situation and means. Many people who are concerned about the future situation that they might experience not only save cash on hand but also spend much of their money as cash. What this does for you is allow you to easily put money aside every week. For example, every time I go to the ATM I take a small amount of the money I get and put it in my rainy day fund. I do not really notice the money I save but it very quickly becomes a large stash that is appropriate for my means. So don’t worry about what you or others have, just start saving cash every week and if something bad happens you will be good. If nothing bad ever happens you will still have the money.
Also keep in mind that people who are experts in a field quite often become absolutists. They will tell you that you must be ready for X or if you do not do X then you are SOL and in a very general way they are right. But if you look at the risk of X it is very small and thus their expertise is wasted. So take your time, improve where you can, and live your life. The little you do puts you way ahead of the majority who do nothing. Over time you may decide to emulate the experts opinions and advice but do not let it drive or drive you off.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> sehcaeP,
> The question is not really how much money does any one person have on hand but what is the right amount for both your situation and means. Many people who are concerned about the future situation that they might experience not only save cash on hand but also spend much of their money as cash. What this does for you is allow you to easily put money aside every week. For example, every time I go to the ATM I take a small amount of the money I get and put it in my rainy day fund. I do not really notice the money I save but it very quickly becomes a large stash that is appropriate for my means. So don't worry about what you or others have, just start saving cash every week and if something bad happens you will be good. If nothing bad ever happens you will still have the money.
> Also keep in mind that people who are experts in a field quite often become absolutists. They will tell you that you must be ready for X or if you do not do X then you are SOL and in a very general way they are right. But if you look at the risk of X it is very small and thus their expertise is wasted. So take your time, improve where you can, and live your life. The little you do puts you way ahead of the majority who do nothing. Over time you may decide to emulate the experts opinions and advice but do not let it drive or drive you off.


My thought is that the day may come, and it may not be that far off, when you can hold lots of money, but it will have no value. NO VALUE! It is not that I do not have cash, I do, but I would rather have food and water and some other supplies than thousands in my pocket.


----------



## extexanwannabe (Oct 6, 2011)

So much for being friendly and welcome...sounds like you're on your own Peaches


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

extexanwannabe said:


> So much for being friendly and welcome...sounds like you're on your own Peaches


We established almost 2 weeks ago that Peaches is a troll.


----------

